# grooming feet for show



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
I read the past thread on grooming feet. For some reason when I hold the hair down and cut around the feet, the hair behind the front legs pops out. It's looks like that hair gets cut a bit shorter and sticks out. Do I pull the hair down and cut around the feet or let the hair extend past the feet and cut? Maybe I have to extend the foot and then cut, so the hair behind the leg get longer??? I am confused and he has his first show on Sunday. Can I use hairspray to keep the hair from sticking out?

Here is a pic so you can see. I know he is not properly stacked. It is a work in progress!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would not use any hairspray in the coat. It is hard to see by the pictures, but the feet look pretty good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I second that on the hairspray. It tends to look "okay" for 10 minutes and then it turns into a frazzled mess. I tried it once to tame her bangs.

Maybe try a smoothing oil, after blowdrying the area down straight with a fine tooth comb. 

I know some people even iron the fur straight with a straightening iron, but I would be SO afraid to burn my baby.

I think it would be so much fun to show! Let us know how it goes.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I figured out what I was doing wrong. You have to hold the leg and foot out straight. I was flexing the foot, so the hair got cut shorter and now sticks out. 
I'm so glad it grows! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my, your little guy looks just like Rudy! Down to the white sparkler on the end of his tail. How old? 

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
That's so funny! I thought it was Scudder, minus the dirty mouth! I am still in the process of getting rid of the stain cause by wet food from months ago. He is now 7 1/2 months old. All the pictures you see are current, taken yesterday. Here are a couple more with his top knot and free flowing bangs. I am going to search now to see if you posted any more pictures of Scudders twin. 
How is your guys temperament? Scudder is the most mild mannered dog. He is the most loving and easy going of my 3.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
PS. My dog came from Washington. Scudder had a brother that looked just like Rudy. I had a tough time choosing between the 2. I wonder if they are bothers. Scudder was born Dec.3rd 2006. Here is are a few pics of his brother as a pup.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG! Rudy was born Dec 3, 2006. Lorraine Callis in Enumclaw Washington! They must be brothers! How fun is that! It's a small world.

What can I say about Rudy that won't sound like I'm bragging to much. He's fabulous. Calm, funny, loves EVERYONE, happy go lucky, very smart, sweetie pie. He's about 11 lbs, 10" tall. 

Do you live in Washington??

Here are some more pictures. A baby picture & current picture. His first show will be August 18th.

He has caused severe MHS! Just yesterday we found out that we'll be getting our next puppy at the end of the month.

Great to meet you!
With a smile,
Cindy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful pictures ladies!! 

How cool that you've connected with each other!! Brothers, wow! :whoo: 

And both heading are heading for the show ring! woo hoo.

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Kara! I've truely enjoyed the conversations and all I have learned from this forum. Now, it's brought brother pups together. I'm such a sap!
Smiles,
CC
P.S. Love the picture of you and Gucci. She's a doll!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's too funny! I thought he looked like Scudders brother. I picked Rudy first then changed my mind and ended up with Scudder. It's funny, I still have Rudy's baby pictures on my computer. He was a new born then! Yes, my guy is funny, affectionate, but very mild mannered and laid back. He follows me everywhere. Unlike Rudy, he eats everything! He is a big boned fella. He is 9-9.5 inches tall and around 11.5 lbs. Great meeting you! It's a small world huh?? Oh, was Rudy a breeze to housebreak?? Scudder was so easy and started marking outside at 4 months old, but never in the house.
PS I live in PA. Good luck with the new pup. Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Linda, all I have to say is THANK YOU for changing your mind!

Rudy is the first puppy I've ever had, (always acquired my pets as adults) so it's been a learning process for both of us, but it sure seems like he was easy to potty train. I often thought he was looking at me with a "don't ya know I'm telling you I want to go out?" look.  Very smart.

Have you shown dogs before? This will be my first, but I'm very excited about getting started.

Our next puppy is coming from Florida. I tried to post the pictures, but couldn't transfer them from my e-mail.:frusty: Can't wait to get him!

Smiles,
Cindy

www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is my first time showing. I did not buy him to show, but noticed how great his conformation was, so I asked if I could show him. He is doing great. He won the DVHC match and has his frist show on Sunday. I am told he is a natural, but I'm not. I am working on myself, but am a klutz! We shall see. 
Are you getting a puppy from Los Perritos or Havastar?

Good luck!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Good for you! Congratulations! I'm torn. I can't decide if I want to be the handler, or hire one?! I know nothing. When my mother in law went to pick out her Havanese from Lorraine, she asked about buying Rudy back. Of course, I was too attached to even consider it. She has seen him a few times and really encouraged me to show him. I'm taking her advice. My daughter has shown horses for years, it's something we'd like to do together, and why we want another puppy. We're getting him from Los Perrito's.

What are you feeding Scudder? After _several_ attempts at different foods, he likes Orijen. I can finally say he's eating well. It's kind of hard to find (from Canada) but seems really good. 70% veterinary inspected meats, 30% fruits and veggies. No fillers.

Any advice on showing? Have fun at the show, and keep me posted. I'd love to hear how you two do.

Thanks for Rudy's baby pictures. I didn't have any. I thought I would be picking from her new litter, not a puppy that was ready to go that day. He is such a charmer. I picked him up January 25th. When did you get Scudder? I think Rudy was the last in the litter to go.

We own coffee shops - so Rudy travels everywhere. He's quite social with all the customers and loves to be center of attention. They, of course, love him too.

Smiles,
Cindy

www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny, I was going to buy one if Lynn's pups, but got Scudder instead. Her dogs are beautiful and on the smaller side. 
I was not going to handle Scudder, but he wouldn't walk with the handler. I had no choice, but to take him in the ring. I ended up loving it and am taking classes. I would go for it if I were you. Scudders & Rudy's parents have great conformation. I bet he would do well. I will let you know how he does. 
Are you sure you can't post the pictures of the new pup? Can you save them to your desktop and then post them from there?
PS. I feed Primal which is a organic raw diet. They love it!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That is too cool! Two brothers found each other, how lucky for you guys, to be able to exchange stories and ideas. I would imagine they are alot alike in many areas.

Great pictures, happy for you both.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder how many other sibling parents are talking on here!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
If you want to email me privately, I can give you show tips and a great book to read. I don't want to force everyone else to have to read our conversation! It's probably getting boring for them! LOL
[email protected]


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
I just wanted to make sure you got my private message.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cindy & Linda,

What a small world and that you looked at pictures and matched the brothers up! That is so neat and I sure am happy for you both finding one another!!! 
What cute brothers!! Cindy, we all want to see pictures of your new baby coming next month too!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it's crazy!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Libby & Kohana! It's pretty cool, and sounds like they have a lot in common. I can't believe how much they look alike. Very fun. 

Thanks again Linda for Rudy's baby pictures!!

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a cool story! Valentino's brother's mommie found me on here! We have kept in touch! Live too far from one another to get them together though!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I wonder if there's more of us that met here! Do your 2 look alike like ours? I would love to see pics!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, they do look similar! She has only sent a couple of pics since she was packing to move. The pics were small so I am hoping to get some bigger ones to compare! Wish we were closer so we could meet up and let them get reacquainted!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Havanese litter reunions. Wouldn't that be fun! I think Linda and I are pretty far apart too? I'm near Seattle, Washington. It's raining today. Rudy doesn't like to get his feet wet.

Here's a picture of Rudy with our other fur-child Dusty.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How neat to locate siblings!! I would love to find Oreo's siblings - I know of two that went to two breeders, one is with our breeder and the other two I'm not sure where.

Um, I want to through this question out there, as Oreo is licking his lovely white paws and inbetween his front pads it is turning pink. Is there anything I can do to remove the stains? Its not an allergy, as he always has been a licker and its a bad habit. I have bitter apple now that I am using to prevent more stains but I am wondering if any of you have any ideas?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oreo looks enough like Rudy & Scudder to brothers. We can pretend.

The only thing about feet I've learned is to trim the hair between the toes. If it grows to thick it splays the toes apart. Maybe that's why he licks there?
I'm sure the more "seasoned" Hav owners will have better advice.


----------

